# Rod Zombies 2011 Show



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Here are my videos from 2011. Most of these are fairly light since the video turns out better.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was really cool! Good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What an entertaining haunt you have - so many things to watch (and watch out for)


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Lot's of really cool props!
When I saw the "Haunt rules" (First video) It was amazing and expect nothing in the garage because I thought that all the props outside would have costed a fortune. But WOW like 10 more highly animated props inside!
Wow!
I am amazed!
Great Job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think we may need to crown you King of animated props! Beautiful job, you must scare the pants off of some of the ToTs.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Lots of screaming from some of the smaller ones. Many won't come into the garage but had 247 who did this year. Not as good as previous years but I blame it on being a Monday night. Actually had a girl faint this year when the trashcan went off. She looked to be in her early 20's so not too young. Dropped like a sack of potatoes. We were really concerned if she was alright. She got right back up and came into the garage laughing the whole time. When we asked people in her group if she was OK they said yeah "she just does that". Who just does that?


----------

